# They have a nice cosy bed, so ....



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

where do they sleep?



















In my vegetable rack 
(Okay, well it's more of shopping bag rack but )


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol they do love the oddest places! so cute!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

very cute!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

typical:lol: did you receive your bed ok?


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

awwe too cute lol x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> typical:lol: did you receive your bed ok?


Not yet - I'm assuming the snow has delayed deliveries  Am also waiting for a couple of other things


----------



## Gernella (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh they look gorgeous. I remember years ago, we had some of my mother in laws kittens in the house and after a night out couldn't find them when we got home, even though we had kept them in the kitchen. We eventually found all five of them curled up in my meat dish in the bottom part of the cooker (not the cooker oven). They must have all squeezed round the back to get into it. I did take a picture of them at the time but it was so long ago I wasn't on digital.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Not yet - I'm assuming the snow has delayed deliveries  Am also waiting for a couple of other things


oh yes i imagine so, they may get out of your vegetable rack when it arrives:thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gernella said:


> Oh they look gorgeous. I remember years ago, we had some of my mother in laws kittens in the house and after a night out couldn't find them when we got home, even though we had kept them in the kitchen. We eventually found all five of them curled up in my meat dish in the bottom part of the cooker (not the cooker oven). They must have all squeezed round the back to get into it. I did take a picture of them at the time but it was so long ago I wasn't on digital.


:lol: I used to have an oven like that with a big pan/warming drawer at the bottom - I can imagine that they would like it in there 
My previous litter liked to squeeze into my carousel cupboard (there's a small gap in the bottom) I'd find them curled up round the tomato sauce :lol: Silly little things but I love them


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

They look so sweet but you wonder how they can be so comfy sleeping on a wire rack! 

My cats are the same, they have a houseful of lovely cat beds in all shapes and sizes, but the number one favourite sleeping place is a small suede-effect fabric covered filing tray. I put this on a shelf in the living room to try and keep my papers tidy but I've had to give up using the top level as everything just gets kicked out.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hahahahahaha brilliant pic Lyn.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Great pic, they are just too cute :001_wub:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------

